# Wiring for Noma thermostat model THM303M



## oddjob (Sep 19, 2005)

Larry is the weathertron a heat pump?


----------



## larry s. (Jan 10, 2006)

The Weathertron is the thermostat made by General Electric that was initially installed to run a Weathertron Heat Pump. The heat pump has long since been replaced by a Keeprite central air conditioner. The weathertron thermostat has been successfully running the furnace and air condtioner for several years. I have purchased the Noma thermostat as an upgrade in order to be able to utilize the set back feature.
If you can help I can forward the details of how the seven wires of the Weathertron thermostat are presenty connected and the identification of the terminals on the Noma via e-mail.
Thanks,
larry


----------



## fredw (Jan 26, 2006)

*weathertron heat pump*

My G.E. Weathertron has worked well these many years, Installed, March, 1981. However, the motor control relay for the heat pump sticks. I cannot locate a parts list for the unit: BWB924 (2 ton). I would like to replace the relay before filling the contacts, again. It is a simple 26 volt relay I believe and should be easily located? At least once a part # can be found without opening up the unit in this cold weather.

Any help folks?


----------



## larry s. (Jan 10, 2006)

*Weathertron relay*

Fred,
The relay you are referring to is on the heat pump unit - not on your furnace (if you in fact have a furnace) - is that correct?
I still have access to my old unit, so if the model # and part # matches I may be able to help.
larry


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry to interject but I have GE forced air electric heat furnace that is controlled by the GE WeatherTron thermostat. 

The heat pump was replaced by a conventional central air unit 10 years ago. So, during the winter months the furnace has to run on "emergency heat" (when turned on a small blue light comes on) activating the coils in the furnace...or the central air unit outside will turn on.

Now, my question is what programmable thermostat can I replace the WeatherTron device so I can still run it on "emergency heat" during winter?

No one seems to have a clue. Any info is very much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## fredw (Jan 26, 2006)

larry s. said:


> Fred,
> The relay you are referring to is on the heat pump unit - not on your furnace (if you in fact have a furnace) - is that correct?
> I still have access to my old unit, so if the model # and part # matches I may be able to help.
> larry


sorrrylarry for the delay, but yes the relay is on the top corner the first corner counter clockwize from the input wiring connections


----------

